# NEW PREDATOR ECALLS BY Johnny Stewart



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI,

Has anyone seen the new Ecallers that Johnny Stewart will be coming out with soon??

Man they are nice..

you can view them on the Cabela's Website..

Not sure when they will be coming out,the competition is sure starting to get tight..

Joseph


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&N=0&fsch=true&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=johnny+stewart&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products&x=11&y=9

5 to 6 WEEKS ON BACKORDER

They look to be a good product, I always liked my JS Preymaster except for the wires. I especially like the way they play two sounds at once.


----------



## Ky Yote (Nov 13, 2011)

Listened to it tonight at BP and in my infantile knowledge of calls, they sounded pretty good, small unit, 50yrd range, $45. Will probably be my first e-call to start my yote hunting arsenal. It was the Predator 2 for yotes


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good for you. Start out small and see how you like it. I have PM-4 and have had zero problems with it. Very good calls IMO. Good luck !


----------



## Ky Yote (Nov 13, 2011)

May go back to BP and get it, save the shipping and have it in my hand. Like to know what I'm buying with hands on instead of a picture in a magazine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks like a decent caller for the money KyYote, however I have to wonder how loud it will be with that tiny speaker. Most little speakers like that sound ok for a while then they get crackley.....If you have the extra change I might opt for the preymaster ...click on the link I posted above. For $20 more you have a lot more volume and the versatility to change sounds. I don't like the wires but if you have asomething to wrap them around they are workable.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Are we talking about the Attractors? I've been running one of those for about three years, and yes, they are weak on volume/. Great for a close in/handsfree/coaxer. And thats how I've had my best luck with it, coaxer!


----------

